# [SOLVED] LAN driver for toshiba laptop



## Leczy (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a toshiba equium A100 -147 model PSAABE - 00800EAV. The windows XP on it had problem and I re-installed it. I couldn't get the LAN driver to work with it. All downloaded driver surposedly meant for it doesn't work. Please help. I'd been on this for three days now.

Leczy


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: LAN driver for toshiba laptop*



Leczy said:


> I have a toshiba equium A100 -147 model PSAABE - 00800EAV. The windows XP on it had problem and I re-installed it. I couldn't get the LAN driver to work with it. All downloaded driver surposedly meant for it doesn't work. Please help. I'd been on this for three days now.
> 
> Leczy


I see the problem. There were two drivers on the Toshiba UK site for LAN. One was a "regular" LAN driver and the other was for Windows XP MCE. If you downloaded the "regular" LAN driver for windows XP? The the driver there is wrong!

How do I know? I downloaded it and opened the archive. It's for an Intel Pro/1000 adapter. Your machine, according to the specifications at Toshiba has a 10/100 adapter. BIG Difference. So the question we have to resolve is what is the correct driver for your LAN Adapter.

Hopefully this can be resolved by downloading PC Wizard 2008, link is in my signature. When you install it, run the program. When it's started, go to > Files, top menu bar, Select "Save As ...", when the dialogue box open make sure that "Hardware" is selected in the left hand side of the "General" tab and that "Format.TXT" is selected in the right hand side of the General Tab. Save the report and attach it to your next message. 

If the program identifies the manufacturer it should be a simple process to get the correct driver, hopefully.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Leczy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: LAN driver for toshiba laptop*

Thank you Bill, below is the txt report:

PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.84
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: Peace
Organisation: .
User: peacebie
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2, v.2096
Report Date: Tuesday 04 March 2008 at 16:19

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Intel MPAD-MSAE Customer Reference Boards

> Chipset : Intel i945GM

> Processor : Intel Core Duo T2050 @ 1600 MHz

> Physical Memory : 1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GU Express Integrated Graphics Controller

> Hard Disk : ST9160821AS (160 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S

> Monitor Type : LGPhilipsLCD LP154W01-TLD4 - 15 inches

> Network Card : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

> Network Card : Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2, v.2096

> DirectX : Version 9.0b

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: LAN driver for toshiba laptop*



Leczy said:


> Thank you Bill, below is the txt report:
> 
> PC Wizard 2008 Version 1.84
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


*Network Card : Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection*

Intel's page for the adapter, i.e. generic drivers:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

Toshiba's page for the same adapter:

http://askiris.toshiba.com/ToshibaS...iceId=&dialogID=29820700&stateId=0 0 37066464

It's for another laptop, but should work just fine, hopefully.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Leczy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: LAN driver for toshiba laptop*

Thank you Bill, you are an angel to the forum. I installed the intel page driver and it works, but earlier on before I cried for help on the forum, I'd downloaded and installed the driver from toshiba site but it didn't work, what could have happened?.

Once again, thanks.

Leczy


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: LAN driver for toshiba laptop*



Leczy said:


> Thank you Bill, you are an angel to the forum. I installed the intel page driver and it works, but earlier on before I cried for help on the forum, I'd downloaded and installed the driver from toshiba site but it didn't work, what could have happened?.
> 
> Once again, thanks.
> 
> Leczy


You are most welcome.

Toshiba is NOT very forth coming on the EXACT Technical specifications of their machines. You have to really DIG to find stuff out about them. They have, also, been known to update the hardware in mid production and NOT tell anyone. This makes for wonderful troubleshooting "games", i.e. you KNOW it's the right driver, but it still doesn't work! Later you find that it is NOT the right driver, and that they changed the hardware on you. That was nice of them!?!

On Intel devices? I've found that, generally speaking, Intel drivers often work better than the manufacturers drivers, i.e. they are more up to date. This is not true in most other cases.

Let us know if we can help you in the future?

Bill


----------



## Leczy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: LAN driver for toshiba laptop*

Thank you Bill, you've been most helpful and God bless you real good.

Leczy


----------

